# Deciding between Bearded Dragons or Chinese Water Dragons



## geckolover87 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, so I am trying to decided between getting a Bearded Dragon or a Chinese Water Dragon, but I just can't seem to decide, does anyone have any information supporting one over the other?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Beardies are easier to tame and arent so skittish. They dont require quite as much space, the setup is also easier to provide.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

*I agree IMO beardies are easier and dont require as much room..Both nice!*


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I suppose it depends on what you want; a lot of people do huge funky aboreal display cages for water dragons and theyre a bit more unusual (and prettier IMO!). Beardies though would probably make the best hands-on pet; water dragons usually tame down quite well, but will probably be skitty for longer than the average beardie. They are also available everywhere and in a crazy range of colours. Plus as everyone else said they take up less room and will probably just generally be "easier".

Having said that though I would pick a water dragon, purely because I think they look a lot better (males are gorgeous when they get their colouring through), I could do a prettier setup and because not everyone and his dog has one


----------



## felicity (May 22, 2007)

i've got 4 CWD and three of them are really tame, they love walking around the house when i clean there water ect. they are wicked! the tank i got is huge but everyone who vists my house comments on how good it looks


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i have both, and i personally would go for a beardie every time. i love my water dragon but she's hard work, and idris my beardie is lovely, loves cuddles, loves people, eats like a trooper, 'asks' to come out, he's just fab!


----------

